# Fishing the Elbow in December



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 
Fishing the Elbow in December
Is fishing the Elbow in December worth the eighty five mile run offshore? Only one way to know! Let's go see. 
There is so very much to see and do in Florida, even during the cold of December:








While we are catching bait, just imagine watching a pirate ship:
















How about a snack while we are watching Joe share his vast knowledge:
















Jon, FWC, collecting real on the water data:
















Now that's nice snapper:









































Look at the size of that Elbow mangrove snapper:








Elbow size yellow tail snapper:








Looks like it's AJ time:
























Dave had one heck of a trip. He showed us how to catch AJ's, ARS, mangos, & red grouper:








Suddenly, without warning, a flat line outfit bends over double. Quick, get it. Garett to the rescue. Man, this thing is fast and ever so strong. Garett gains an inch and looses two. On & on the great battle goes. Finally, we see color. Its a black fin tuna. Quick, the gaff. Only one problem, this dude does not know the meaning of the words, 'give up!' The black fin begins a wide circle. (be sure to see it on video) What a fight! Joe, our beloved mate, finally sinks a gaff into the great fish. What a trophy! 
Joe, (L) and Kelvin can't believe their eyes:








Time to ice down the catch, and enjoy Tammy's special hot off the grill beer batter dipped fish. We are absolutely stuffed:

















The great battle continues. We now have plenty of AJ's, and over 200 mangrove snapper. Let's go catch some red grouper:
























Look at the tag in that red grouper. This fish has been caught before, vented & tagged. Nothing like having the FWC biologist on board with us. Jon, FWC, studies, first hand, health & migration trends. Talk about on the water data:








Joe, Captain Garett, and Will are so proud of our catch. What a team:








Kelvin, let's see those kings:








From way before day light to after sun set those darn American red snapper just would not leave us alone:








Allison, the chef on the Friendly Fisherman, loves fishing as much as anyone. So what does this lady, this fisher-woman, do on her day off? She goes fishing. Hold on! What's that scream? Oh no! Allison, what's wrong? I've hooked a monster. This thing, this fish is unbelievably strong. I will win this battle, after all, 'I am woman!' On & on goes the great battle. Who will give out first? Finally, color! It's an American red snapper, and I mean a big one. Will to the rescue. Our first mate carefully lifts the great fish onto the boat. Jon, FWC, studies and vents Allison's trophy. Will is so proud of Allison. After a quick picture, the mighty fish is returned to the water. See you next year. 








We just can't get away from the ARS:
















The Elbow grows them big:
























Finally the sun goes down:








The American reds will not give up. Next year...Pay Back Time!
















Talk about fish by the barrel: 








And then there is the jack pot:








Is fishing the Elbow in December worth the eighty five mile run offshore? You had better believe it. 
Gosh! I want to go again. Well! To take up the slack, my daughter, Dee, and I are going hog hunting. And then, December 28, it's the Middle Grounds. The full moon is 12/28 @ 5:22 A.M. We will be fishing the day after the full of the moon. We ended up with over 250 mangrove snapper this weekend. That full moon trip should be something else. 

Check out the short action packed video of our trip. See Allison at work, and the great tuna fight. (Click on the link)





Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

looks fun, great job!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. The only thing that would have made it even better would have been if you were with us. Bob


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job guys...big mingo's and that snowy looks like it has a tag...nice mangroves too...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We had a blast. Watching the FWC at work is really something. So much can be learned through the FWC's tagging program. It's an inspiration to see them work. Bob

Just verified with the FWC, the tagged fish is defiantly a red grouper.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Love reading your post!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's people like you that keep me going. Bob

Thought you would like to see the results of our daddy, daughter hog hunt:
Daughter, Dee's hog, 150 #:








My hog, 95 #:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Checked with the FWC biologist just to be sure...The tagged fish was definitely a red, not snowy, grouper.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those experiences.
Lots of good eats for sure and camaraderie.
Best & Happy Holidays from this side of FL.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. We, in central Florida, wish nothing but the very best to our North Florida friends, and to all who inhabit this place we call earth. Bob & Dee


----------

